

Missouri to use deafening military LRAD tech in construction zones - sologoub
http://www.leftlanenews.com/missouri-to-use-deafening-military-lrad-tech-to-warn-speeders-in-construction-zones.html

======
greenyoda
_"...though it is unclear if the sound levels that are capable of overpowering
'loud tunes' inside a car are low enough to avoid damaging the hearing of a
motorcyclist wearing a half helmet."_

Or a driver in a convertible. Or a driver who had to exit his car due to an
emergency. Or construction workers farther down the road. Not to mention that
drivers could get startled by the deafening sound (which might be painful) and
lose control of their vehicles.

This seems like a rather ill-conceived plan to me, and I suspect it will
result in lots of harm and many lawsuits.

